# My cat has a bump near his bum



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
I'm new here. I have a male tabby cat that is 14 yrs old. He is my little baby. His name is Krusty after Krusty the Clown from the Simpsons. The last few days when I pick him up he seems to meow louder than usual and just last night I found out why. He has a bump near his bum on the top of his body near his tail. Back when he was only about 1 or 2 yrs old he had bitten the fur off and the vet had given him medicine for a start of a little infection. Now this bump is just a bump no loss of fur or anything unusual. It hurts him when it is touched so I can't hold him like I usually do or he will cry. Has anyone else's cat had this problem? I do have a neighbor who is very very mean and chases him with a broom and hit him in the past with the broom. Could it be a bruise? I had to bring him to the vet over the Summer for a few problems. He was throwing up his food and wasn't acting like himself. It turned out he had an absessed tooth and when he ate it hurt him so bad he wasn't chewing his food good and throwing it up. So the vet fixed his tooth and she put him on Science Diet for seniors. He is doing alot better now with that. He only throws up occassionally and its because he eats grass sometimes. Now I just have this bump problem. If someone can let me know if they have a cat that had this problem or a similar problem that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

No sorry my kitty never had that. But, I do hope your boy feels better! Let us know! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww, poor bum! I hope it gets better for him, I'm sure he is in real pain from it if he is in real discomfort when you pick him up. I hope it goes away if not, you may need to take it to the vet so they can see if its an infection or if its cause he got hit from a broom.. If the broom I think you need to hit your neighbor with the broom back!! :evil:


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
Thanks for the replies. I am taking my cat to the vet tomorrow. The bump is getting big and I don't want him to be in too much pain. He seems to be walking funny too. My poor little baby!!!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Be sure to let us know what it is... I hope he gets better.


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

I am a bit upset right now. I just called to make an appt for my cat to see the vet. I am in between jobs right now and I asked to delay payment for a few weeks until I can find something and they have done this for me in the past. I owe the vet $75 which I have every intention of paying but I cant just pull money from you know where if I don't have it to give. SO they told me they can't see my cat until I pay it. It's not like I've owed this money for yrs or anything, it's only been a few months and if I do get some extra money I do go give them some towards the bill. I understand they want their money and stuff but if they were any kind of vet and understand sometimes people are in a situation, you'd think they'd understand and not take it out on the poor animals. :evil: They have a new front desk lady that works there and she is the rudest lady I've ever met in my entire life. I've had no problems with this vet until she started. I've been going here since my cat was a kitten. I think maybe it's time to go to a new vet. My boyfriends mom has a nice vet maybe I will see if he will take my cat. She says they put the animals first.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Then you need to get going to the new vet... shoo... go on.... kitty needs to have a bumpy looked at! :wink:


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes I had already made an appt there this afternoon. He goes tomorrow morning. I can't wait to go so I can hopefully stop worrying about my baby. He needs his yearly shots too so he won't be very happy tomorrow. I'll give him some treats and he'll forget all about it. :lol:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

How is your kitty?


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
This AM I brought Krusty to the vet and this new vet is very very nice. He's a male vet so I think my cat took a liking to him since he is also male. hahaha He was a good boy for the vet which he usually is. I told the vet about his bump and the vet checked it out and pulled a clump of fur off there and noticed it was an absess that he said looks like my cat didn't get so lucky in a fight. I didn't even see the wound. I guess I just didn't look too hard cuz I was afraid to hurt him. SO anyways when the vet took out the shot Krusty knew what it was. He came over to me and put his front paws up on my chest as if to say "mommy hurry take me before he gives me the shot" It was the cutest thing. So he laid down on the table most of the time there so he was a good boy and got some treats when he got home. I have to give him liquid meds for 5 days. My cat has always taken pills but the liquid is soo much easier as he just swallows it where with the pills you have to shove it in the mouth and stuff. I've always put the pills in food. But I'm happy with the liquid. I'm having no problems so far, then again this is the first dose. Wait til he starts feeling better. lol He can't go outside for 5 days so that is gonna kill him as he loves to go out. Now I get to change a litterbox. I'm not really looking forward to that cuz he doesn't have good aim since he does his business outside it doesn't matter where it goes. hahahaha So I'm glad it wasn't something horrible. He has to go back next week for a checkup and if he's okay he can get his rabies shot. There was a lady there whose pet died. She was crying and I felt so bad I had tears in my eyes. I don't know if it was a dog or cat though but either way its sad. I don't know what I'd do if Krusty died. I would cry for weeks I think. Well that's it for now so Have a safe and happy new years!!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm glad to hear your kitty is getting better!


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi again,
I brought Krusty to the vet yesterday for a revisit for his absess. The vet said the absess is doing better and that it is starting to scab but that there is a part of the sore that is filling up again. She told me to put warm compresses on it a few times a day and hopefully it will open it up again and she said to add a little bit of pressure if it breaks so that all the stuff can come out. She said if the little bit that is trapped in there doesn't drain by the time he's done with the meds he got when he first went then he will have to come back and they will have to cut it and drain it. He still has a few more days on the meds. Also, I asked the vet about my cat holding his pee in. Sunday AM he went pee and poop at 430AM and then didnt go again until 3AM Monday morning so he held it for a long time. SHe felt him and said everything felt fine and she said if he doesnt pee by the morning then to rush him in because a male cat not urinating is considered an emergency. I don't know if alot of people know that but i didn't know and I'm glad she told me and I'm glad I asked. He did go pee about 1 hour after we got home from the vets. The vet said I can let him out once a day but only for a very short time. So I let him out in the AM for about 1/2 hr to an hour. It's so cold here he doesn't want to stay out long anyways. They were able to give him his rabies shot so I'm happy about that. I really hope this little bit of absess breaks and drains so he doesn't have to go back and have it lanced. So he is alot better which I'm sooooo happy about. Thought you'd like an update. Take care!!


----------

